# DHG - Domain Holdings Australia



## System (21 October 2017)

Domain is a real estate media and technology services business, offering services across digital and print platforms. The business, which delivered FY17 revenue from operations of $320 million, has a strong track record of growth, with total revenue increasing at a 28% compound annual growth rate over the past three years. Domain has a subscriber base of approximately 12,000 agencies and the large majority of all property listings in every state on its site, providing a strong platform to drive national expansion and depth revenue in the future.

It is anticipated that DHG will list on the ASX during November 2017.

https://www.domain.com.au


----------



## Choochoozz (21 October 2017)

Will be definitely watching this when it's listed.


----------



## greggles (2 November 2017)

Fairfax shareholders give the Domain.com.au spin-off the go ahead: http://www.news.com.au/finance/busi...f/news-story/aa7e47c0a8c6638dab1eb3008e09d679


----------



## Choochoozz (16 November 2017)

Did anyone jump  to buy DHG today?


----------



## Roller_1 (16 November 2017)

I'm assuming i get some as a holder of FXJ, opened at $3.80?


----------



## MrBurns (1 December 2017)

This is looking like a dog....


----------



## greggles (1 December 2017)

MrBurns said:


> This is looking like a dog....



Property is coming off the boil. I reckon the spin-off should have happened a long ago. I don't think people see as much growth potential now with sky high property prices. Bad timing IMO.


----------



## MrBurns (1 December 2017)

It's left Fairfax with a newspaper and that's all. 
How can that be good for shareholders.


----------



## greggles (1 December 2017)

MrBurns said:


> It's left Fairfax with a newspaper and that's all.
> How can that be good for shareholders.



It can't. I wouldn't touch Fairfax with a ten foot barge pole. It's an old media company with few growth prospects.


----------



## MrBurns (1 December 2017)

Except for a selected few in there who have made big $$$$$ from this spinoff.


----------



## notting (22 January 2018)

This was always an awesome short from the get go.
Unfortunately it wasn't available for that.
Today the CEO steps down for 'family reasons' leaves after 2 months!! (perhaps he was pregnant)
They put all these billboards up claiming a complete lie - 'No.1 Real Estate App' all over the country.  A big expense too I imagine especially as it wasn't to generate core business but to prop up the image for the float!

Fairfax should be sued for misleading advertising at the very least.


----------



## MrBurns (22 January 2018)

I think it's a mess in there. leaves REA almost without a competitor.


----------



## JTLP (22 January 2018)

notting said:


> This was always an awesome short from the get go.
> Unfortunately it wasn't available for that.
> Today the CEO steps down for 'family reasons' leaves after 2 months!! (perhaps he was pregnant)
> They put all these billboards up claiming a complete lie - 'No.1 Real Estate App' all over the country.  A big expense too I imagine especially as it wasn't to generate core business but to prop up the image for the float!
> ...




Lol. How is it misleading?

It’s puffery, or at the least they’d have some metric claiming #1. Due diligence required for buying anything no?


----------



## So_Cynical (22 January 2018)

$3.69 to $2.75 in about 9 weeks..interest established.


----------



## notting (22 January 2018)

JTLP said:


> Lol. How is it misleading?
> It’s puffery, or at the least they’d have some metric claiming #1. Due diligence required for buying anything no?




Well, lets dumb it right down to the most simple but most honest statistic possible - look at what price they fooled people into paying for it at the float and where it is 2 months later even with out the CEO leaving!!
Misleading - established by market consensus - absolutely!  Need we look deeper than the price people are prepared to hold it at compared to what it was floated for?!
It is not the most downloaded App, Nor most used App, or most used internet service or the most used in any metric you can attribute value to.
You can legally say no.1 about just about anything then say, well we think it's the No.1 App or some crap like that because it's 'legally meaningless' but misleading to the ordinary persons impression of such a statement.
Not even Google will allow you to use that phrase in advertising.


----------



## MrBurns (22 January 2018)

Ahem......I think you’ll find there was a falling out between Catalano and Hywood.


----------



## JTLP (22 January 2018)

notting said:


> Well, lets dumb it right down to the most simple but most honest statistic possible - look at what price they fooled people into paying for it at the float and where it is 2 months later even with out the CEO leaving!!
> Misleading - established by market consensus - absolutely!  Need we look deeper than the price people are prepared to hold it at compared to what it was floated for?!
> It is not the most downloaded App, Nor most used App, or most used internet service or the most used in any metric you can attribute value to.
> You can legally say no.1 about just about anything then say, well we think it's the No.1 App or some crap like that because it's 'legally meaningless' but misleading to the ordinary persons impression of such a statement.
> Not even Google will allow you to use that phrase in advertising.




Again. People didn’t have to buy it. No one was twisting their arm / holding a gun to their head. I agree it sucks to be a holder if you got them at the top, but if you didn’t want the risk you should have sunk your money in to a government bond.


----------



## Miner (22 January 2018)

I thought to share that FP probably licking their wound with the recommendations on Fairfax and Domain - they still say BUY (not hold).
Do not know what is the conflict of interest if any but interesting. It could be their ego not to admit lack of due diligence - who knows?
However getting the wind NEC  and SWM have  shot up today.


----------



## greggles (22 January 2018)

notting said:


> This was always an awesome short from the get go.




I'm inclined to agree. It was terrible timing to float Domain.com.au when they did. The Sydney property market was topping out and even though there may still be growth in other capitals, I think most of the significant growth had already occurred. I don't see how they can grow revenue much from here without acquisitions.

They should have floated it a couple of years ago IMO, but there are probably good reasons why they didn't. In any case, I think it was overvalued at the time of the float and this decline probably should have been predicted given the bloated state of the residential property market in Sydney and Melbourne. I am surprised that it has fallen so far so fast. Obviously there are other problems that are just starting to come to light now.


----------



## notting (22 January 2018)

JTLP said:


> Again. People didn’t have to buy it. No one was twisting their arm / holding a gun to their head. I agree it sucks to be a holder if you got them at the top, but if you didn’t want the risk you should have sunk your money in to a government bond.




It was an obvious short from the start.


----------



## greggles (15 February 2019)

A bit of a recovery today for DHG after a largely forgettable 2018. A summary of the HY19 financial results are as follows:







A bit of a mixed bag there. I can only assume that the reason for today's 19.62% share price gain is that it was better than the market's expectations and DHG had been sold down during January and the first half of February to levels well below fair value.

Still, it has gained 19.62% today to be currently trading at $2.50 and looks to be bumping into resistance at that level. Given the precarious state of Australia's residential property market, it will be interesting to see what the next six months brings.


----------

